# Hi from Nicaragua



## marelly (Mar 14, 2006)

I want to become a chef in the cordon bleu, what opinion does that school deserve?:look:


----------



## ogreplate (Mar 2, 2006)

Do you mean the LeCordon Bleu in France or LeCordon Bleu schools? I am a graduate of a LeCordon Bleu School. My opinion- it is way over priced, but you will learn. You should ask yourself a few questions before attending. Can I afford to pay for the education- you wont likely step out of school making the top dollar- you have to earn that and going to school doesn't constitute earning anything. Do I know for sure that I want to be a chef. About 10 years ago I was going to go to culinary school. I was wishy washy about whether it was what I wanted to do. Prior to that time cooking was what I was doing until I grew up and got a real job. Then I got a job in a resort and made some great friends in the culinary world who made me excited about cooking and the whole lifestyle of a cook. I really wanted to learn. I thought going to school would be the answer. My chef said no. Wait two years. If you're still in the kitchen and feel the need go to school. It was good advice. Only I waited about nine years because like many cooks who learn on the job I developed a dislike for the spoiled brats that come out of culinary school with no experience. Then after a couple of Chefs jobs I decided it was time, I needed to be more knowledgeable and look more professional. The only downside I can see to doing what I have done is that the price of going to school is sharply on the rise. In a couple more years it could cost you another $20,000 USD, as crazy as that is. I hope this gives you some things to think about. If I can be of any more help just ask and I'll be happy to answer any questions I can. Good Luck.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Benvenudo, Marelly! I'm going to move this question to another forum where such questions are usually posted. That way it will get all of the attention it merits.

Mezzaluna


----------

